# I wasn't expecting this



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Well this morning I decided to get up early and take a walk to a permission not far from me to try and take some woodpigeon/magpie with 2 of my recent naturals I have made.

After rising at 04:45 I was making my way to where I wanted to be by 05:00. After about 20 minutes of walking and stalking I came across something I was not expecting. In the horse fields on my way to the permission was a female roe deer and a little fawn which could have been no more than 2-3 weeks old.

Now here in the UK it is closed season on this animal and with my catapult I was very much under powered. I managed to get my camera out and record some video of the animals. The roe spooked and left her fawn on it's own and it went to ground in a hedgerow. I managed to stalk my way up to the fawn and get very much on top of it before it was brave enough to make a run for it and re-unite with it's mother.

Now I didn't have any other success with the woodpigeon but seeing this in my local area really made the morning as it is rare to even hear of such animals around here, let along see one and a fawn together.

Here a short clip:






I did also get a longer video of me stalking up to the fawn but I need to upload it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

danny what is a permission?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i really hope no one hunts the lil one. wonder if alerting proper authorities of its presence will help protect it, seeing as to how you say its kinda rare to see the two of them in your area. despite the fact that its closed season.


----------



## JasonStonier (Jun 17, 2013)

bigron said:


> danny what is a permission?


A piece of land on which you have the owner's permission to hunt; a prerequisite for hunting in the UK.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

JasonStonier said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > danny what is a permission?
> ...


As Jason states in the UK you must have a landowner/land occupiers permission to hunt on their land and can only hunt general license animals. These general licenses are issued every year and do not have to be applied for. If you do hunt animals without landowners permission, take animals out of season or take animals that do not have a license issued for them then you are a poacher. Alas that does happen around here as getting permissions is becoming extremely difficult.

We regards to the protection of such an animal in this area, it is very rare to even see them so I doubt that many people would come across them. As for the area in which I encountered it, it is owned horsefields with which no-one has permission to hunt on as far as I am aware.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a rare treat ... And what a fine reward for your having gotten out of bed at such an hour!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice to see something like this.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very fun! Im impressed of you being able to wake up at that hour!! When i go fishing or hunting, i usually wake up around 6:00 AM. The Early Bird Gets the Worm Right?

SMS


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> The Early Bird Gets the Worm Right?
> 
> SMS


Yes, but the second mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's sweet. This is what I c everyday in my backyard. The fawn was 24hrs old. I feed the deer everyday. And my dog and the deer r on the same terms.( he doesn't chase them, they don't run away). I do apologize for the sideway pics, now sure how to fix them to b cord you positioned.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

That's great Vetryan15! very nice to see that, you are very lucky.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks. That's what I get for living up in the mountains


----------

